# Nice to Have Tool



## OCG

Nice review
you did a great job explaining it, thanks
your buddy Occie


----------



## saddletramp

Thanks Roger for the fine review.


----------



## hairy

What a coincidence! I too was thinking about how you could contribute some real value.

Just kidding,Roger. I've read about those, it's good to hear from someone with experience.


----------



## patron

good review there roger
sharp and to the point
from a beginner curious anxious perspective
(some thing we all are
when we try a tool first time)

don't know if i will ever get one
(i said that about my wives too)

but you never know


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks hairy, I may have found something I can do woodwork related which might be of value to LJs.
I plan to visit the shop this later this week and find a tool to write about, that's the best I can do under my present circumstances. Until then, I'm sorry you'll just have to put up with my daily insanity. )


----------



## devann

Thanks for the review Roger, good job of it. Does it use a special blade or a standard jigsaw blade?
I made myself something kinda like this a couple years ago. Mine was just a box with my jig saw mounted in it upside down. Turned it on and made a couple cuts with it, shut it off and promptly removed the saw from the box. It cut fine but scared the crap out of me, one of those maybe this is not such a good idea feelings. Mind you my version was just the blade sticking up. I think you need the little arm on top.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Darrell, it takes any "T" blades. Found Bosch to be best. The blades are steadied by some bearings at the blade arm. Don't forget it's good for metal or plastic too.
It's a great tool for when you have some pesky little cuts to make that you'd have to do on the band saw or get the Jig saw out and secure the part to be cut. It just takes a little bit of strife out of your day.


----------



## hairy

I'm getting used to it, it's all good!


----------



## JoeLyddon

Thank you, Roger… good review!

I've been thinking of making a mount for by Bosch jig saw like a router… upside down in my router table…
Yes, those Bosch progressive blades are SUPER NICE!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Joe. The only thing you have to watch out for when inverting your Bosch jig saw is that the end of the blade does not have anything to steady it and stop it from "flapping about". This will make it harder to keep on your cut line.
Maybe you could add some kind of steadying arm that will allow the blade to stay vertical all the time. So put you brain into gear and step on the gas.


----------



## jack1

great review. thanks!


----------



## Echofive

My mom is an avid DIY'er and she purchased a Bladerunner. I was able to use it while visiting and making her a project. I was actually quite impressed how easy it was to use. VERY little learning curve, if any. Since I was able to hold my workpiece, it was easier to use than a jigsaw. It also had the versatility of a scrollsaw and/or bandsaw. I admit, it probably isn't as good as a bandsaw/scrollsaw/jigsaw in the hands of a seasoned pro, but for the money, it's 3 machines in 1 and did a remarkably nice job. 
Here's project I made using the Bladerunner.


----------



## jettoolfool

This is one of the few forums where people work towards a consensus-thanks folks! My own take is that it's not a bandsaw, scrollsaw, or table saw, but it does a good-enough job to substitute for all of these for most home projects. Just be sure to use good blades (NOT the ones that come with it) and the proper speed for the blade & materials. And the price is right.

cheers


----------

